# Lire ses email sur portail free !



## Marcmaniac (4 Septembre 2007)

Bon, là, vous vous dites, "qui c'est ce neuneu qui ne peut pas lire ses emails sur le portail de chez free" et là, je vous dis que vous avez raison !

Ma question donc, est celle-ci :

-Je suis chez free et quand je suis chez quelqu'un (mac ou PC) et que je veux voir mes email, je ne sais pas où aller sur la plateforme free pour les lire ! Dingue, NON !
-SVP, ne me prenez pas pour un neuneu, déjà que ma femme ....

Merci !


----------



## brome (4 Septembre 2007)

http://webmail.free.fr

De rien.


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Septembre 2007)

Bon, ben, l'air b&#234;te quoi !
Merci &#224; toi !


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Septembre 2007)

Par contre, le nom de connexion ?
Et le mot de passe ?
&#199;a marche pas avec les habituels noms de connexion pour acc&#233;der &#224; son compte . Il s'agit donc d'autres code et l&#224; .... y sont o&#249; ? Quand est-ce que je les aurais d&#233;cid&#233; ?
Faut-il les int&#233;grer dans son compte free avant de pouvoir consulter ses emails ?


----------



## Alycastre (4 Septembre 2007)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Par contre, le nom de connexion ?
> Et le mot de passe ?
> Ça marche pas avec les habituels noms de connexion pour accéder à son compte . Il s'agit donc d'autres code et là .... y sont où ? Quand est-ce que je les aurais décidé ?
> Faut-il les intégrer dans son compte free avant de pouvoir consulter ses emails ?



Ton mail , sans le @free.fr et le mot de passe s'y afférent , pas les paramètres de connexion ...


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Septembre 2007)

OK, c'est super j'ai trouv&#233; mes mots de passe et bien, on en apprend tous les jors !
Merci encore !Maintenant, je peux voyager !


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Septembre 2007)

J'ai parcouru la page et je suis surpris d'une telle "imbuvabilit&#233;" ! Passons ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2007)

Gmail   

Moi, je l'utilise et je me passe de l'imbuvable webmail de Free.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Septembre 2007)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> J'ai parcouru la page et je suis surpris d'une telle "imbuvabilité" ! Passons ...



T'aime pas le graphisme des pages   :mouais:
 :love:


----------



## BernardRey (5 Septembre 2007)

Et si tu ne te souviens plus de l'adresse exacte, tu peux y accéder en allant sur la page d'accueil de Free en tapant http://www.free.fr/ : en haut, tu as un bouton "WEBMAIL" qui fera l'affaire


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Septembre 2007)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> J'ai parcouru la page et je suis surpris d'une telle "imbuvabilit&#233;" ! Passons ...


Mais y-a des gens minimalistes qui adorent ce genre de page web toutes simples avec juste ce qui est vraiment indispensable. 


:rose:


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2007)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Mais y-a des gens minimalistes qui adorent ce genre de page web toutes simples avec juste ce qui est vraiment indispensable.
> 
> 
> :rose:



Moi par exemple ! Cela me convient très bien.

Interface simple mais complète et paramétrable. Fonctionne avec la plus infâme machine. Nickel.


----------



## arnaud217 (5 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Gmail
> 
> Moi, je l'utilise et je me passe de l'imbuvable webmail de Free.



+1 pour Gmail mais c'est HS il me semble


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2007)

arnaud217 a dit:


> +1 pour Gmail mais c'est HS il me semble



Pas si HS que ca
car voilà sa demande


Marcmaniac a dit:


> -Je suis chez free et quand je suis chez quelqu'un (mac ou PC) et que je veux voir mes email, je ne sais pas où aller sur la plateforme free pour les lire ! Dingue, NON !
> !


si par hasard il fait ca depuis son portable usuel mais ailleurs que chez lui
Avoir un compte gmail qui rapatrie les messages free  dans Mail ( c'est possible) est un plus

-  il pourra recevoir ces messages via Mail depuis n'importe où quelque soit la connexion et ce sans changer de réglages
- et  filtre antispam gmail ( un des meilleurs)  qui giclera les spams de free si ceux ci passent le filtrage free ( et souvent  ils passent)

+ tous les autres bons services liés à un compte gmail


----------



## arnaud217 (5 Septembre 2007)

S'il utilise son propre portable, il utilise donc son client email (mail ou un autre), donc je comprends pas ta remarque. 

Ce qu'il veut, c'est consulter ses emails quand il n'est pas sur son ordi, donc sur le webmail, et comme il est Free, il consulte sur le webmail de Free, qu'il ne trouvait pas... C'était ça l'objet de sa question je pense.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Pas si HS que ca
> car voil&#224; sa demande
> 
> si par hasard il fait ca depuis son portable usuel mais ailleurs que chez lui
> ...


Et le webmail de Gmail est pas trop mal fait. Mieux que celui de Free.



arnaud217 a dit:


> S'il utilise son propre portable, il utilise donc son client email (mail ou un autre), donc je comprends pas ta remarque.
> 
> Ce qu'il veut, c'est consulter ses emails quand il n'est pas sur son ordi, donc sur le webmail, et comme il est Free, il consulte sur le webmail de Free, qu'il ne trouvait pas... C'&#233;tait &#231;a l'objet de sa question je pense.


A la base oui. Mais il a fait remarquer apr&#232;s l'imbuvabilit&#233; du webmail de Free. C'est pourquoi j'ai parl&#233; de Gmail.


----------



## arnaud217 (5 Septembre 2007)

Tout à fait d'accord (j'utilise uniquement le webmail de Gmail sans aucun client) mais le but n'est pas de faire prendre une adresse Gmail à cette personne mais de lui indiquer comment les lire sur Free.


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2007)

arnaud217 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord (j'utilise uniquement le webmail de Gmail sans aucun client) mais le but n'est pas de faire prendre une adresse Gmail à cette personne mais de lui indiquer comment les lire sur Free.



Toi tu n'as rien compris : Gmail c'est mieux qu'ils disent !

C'est comme os X : c'est mieux.

Tu peux toujours essayer de discuter... c'était, c'est et ce sera encore mieux


----------



## Marcmaniac (5 Septembre 2007)

Bon, ben faut pas s'&#233;nerver et continuer de poster sur un tel sujet !
Mon souhait primal &#233;tait de consulter mes emails depuis un autre poste que les miens sur le portail de free.
Ma surprise a &#233;t&#233; de constater la page d'accueil Webmail de free difficilement int&#233;grable par mon petit cerveau de macuser habitu&#233; &#224; n'avoir qu'une interface d&#233;pouill&#233;e mais simple d'utilisation, disons, ergonomique !
Mais je comprend que cette interface convienne, qu'elle rec&#232;le toute les commodit&#233;s usuelles qu'on attend d'une interface mail ....
Pour le reste, RAS et merci encore &#224; tous !
Votre d&#233;vou&#233;


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2007)

Disons que le service email de free est loin d'&#234;tre leur priorit&#233; , c'est juste un petit bonus comme tant d'autres le proposent (les services emails il y en a plein) 
D'o&#249; ce cot&#233; pas hyper valoris&#233; et interface en ligne brute de d&#233;coffrage
( et encore , avant c'&#233;tait pire)

Note annexe 
il est prudent de ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le m&#234;me panier , surtout quand les oeufs sont fragiles
C'est pareil avec les emails
Il est prudent d'avoir un email ind&#233;pendant de son FAI
 ( et le webmail de free c'est pas le top)


----------



## arnaud217 (5 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Toi tu n'as rien compris : Gmail c'est mieux qu'ils disent !
> 
> C'est comme os X : c'est mieux.
> 
> Tu peux toujours essayer de discuter... c'était, c'est et ce sera encore mieux




Je pense que justement j'avais très bien compris la demande de Marcmaniac et son intervention ci-dessus le prouve d'ailleurs.

Quant à Gmail: je n'ai jamais dit que c'était moins bien, au contraire même puisque je n'utilise que ça, mais que ça ne répondait pas à la demande de Marcmaniac qui n'a jamais dit vouloir lacher Free pour un autre service.

Quant à os X, j'en ai jamais parlé d'os X ... 

Sujet clos pour moi


----------



## Alycastre (5 Septembre 2007)

Je rajoute ma couche ..... :rateau: 
Et cela ? Vous connaissez !!!!!


----------



## brome (5 Septembre 2007)

Non, c'est quoi ? Du phishing pour choper les mots de passe des messageries des imprudents ?


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2007)

juste une des n interfaces webmail chez Free...


----------



## richard-deux (6 Septembre 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Je rajoute ma couche ..... :rateau:
> Et cela ? Vous connaissez !!!!!



C'est exactement ce que j'utilise pour consulter mes mails.
En fait, c'est une version béta du futur webmail de Free.


----------

